# Help me diagnose my issues.



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

So today was the first time i used my new to me reel mower on my newly sodded lawn. I had mowed it once with a borrowed rotary as low as it would go(2") and today i went as high as my greens king would go which i believe is 1.25". Not too thrilled with it i think i have a few reasons why its not coming out great. First of all i am 100% new to cutting grass. Never really did it before anywhere and have now cut once with a rotary and once with the reel mower so im not very good at it. #2 the reel mower front end floats and bounces quite a bit i think because i have the hoc maxed out and also because my lawn is not very level. #3 perhaps my reel isnt as sharp as it needs to be.

I am having to make many passes to get the grass somewhat close to uniformly cut and im basically lifting the back of the mower slightly the whole time. Back is killing me right now after like 3 hours of lifting that thing all over the place.

Would lowering it to say .75" over the next few days the leveling it this weekend be a good plan? I am leaving out of town for probably 10 days or so on sunday so it would be a nice time to let it grow through the sand. About how much sand should i get? I also laid down some granular fertilizer tonight after cutting it in hopes it will be growing vigorously if i level it this weekend.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Wow, you just jumped into the deep end, eh? Lol

You will get a lot of good advice here. I'm a newbie, too.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Lol yes i went from 0-100 right away because i really want this new house to look nice. My previous yard was maintained ok by a company but never looked as amazing as id like.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to TLF!

You definitely don't want the front roller bouncing or floating. Reducing the speed might help with that - also holding the sides of the handlebar versus the top. You shouldn't have to lift up on the back of the mower.

If you continue to reduce the height of cut, do so in small increments.

If you plan on leveling, I would definitely read this topic and invest in a drag mat.

I'm not sure if there are any similar operator videos for Jacobsen mowers out there, but I would watch videos like this to help you get a feel operating a greens mower. The JD controls will be different, but the concepts will be similar.

https://youtu.be/NowflP0Brao​
I would watch some of @Redtenchu's videos about backlapping and adjusting your reel to bedknife clearance:

https://youtu.be/bf1drztxnl8


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Ok I usually make very long comments but I will keep it short and sweet. You scalped your lawn going from 2 inches to just over 1 inch. 
If you cut the lawn on your reels highest setting you need to go down more. Otherwise every time you cut your grass it will look like it does now. Green grass will start growing from the top of each blade and then when you cut it again you will cut off all the green. When you scalp you scalp below what you actually want. For example. 1st cut at 0.30 inches all other cuts at 0.5 inches. So you don't cut the green off every time you mow.

The lower your grass the Easier it will be to level it. Most people at least scalp their yard @ 1/2 inch before a leveling job. 
I would recommend chopping it all off at once as apposed to continued stress caused by cutting it down a little at a time. 
You need certain items to level your yard.
Drag mat 
Landscaping rake 
Wheel barrow 
Something to pull the drag mat around. 
Please read and look at a lot of YouTube videos on leveling a lawn. 
Leveling 15,000 square feet is going to be the death of you in this summer heat. If your doing it by yourself I would take it in sections and not try it all at once. It's great to be motivated but I could see that quickly change in the July heat.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Here is a time lapse from one of my leveling projects:

https://youtu.be/GmG27omI_AI


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Take a picture of the front of your machine. Like this...


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Awesome videos thank you! I am going as slowly as i can without the machine stalling to try and get a better cut however since i am cutting down so much it needs a decent amount of oomph to power through. Watching that video of the jd with the guy effortlessly walking behind the mower made me literally laugh out loud. I am 1000% the opposite i am wrestling the thing all across the lawn as you can see from the wavy lines. Drenched in sweat and back so sore i cant get comfortable in bed right now. Cant wait to take it down some more tomorrow night!

I am about half way through that leveling thread definitely a good one. If i can make it down to .50" before adding the sand and came back 10 days later to cut it would you think i would be within the 1/3 rule for a 1" hoc? I doubt i will get it all perfectly level in one shot so i cant go super low this year. Besides i dont know how, but i would like to cut to 1" and use pgr to see if i can get by cutting twice a week.

I have a buddy who can lend me his ride on mower to drag with. I am ordering the drag mat off amazon ware posted will be here friday. I have a pretty heavy duty wheel barrow and i have two friends to help. Trying to squeeze it in this weekend before i leave since the timing works so well for it to not be cut while im not here anyways. Otherwise when i come back after 10 days it will be 3" again and will be starting from square one.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Will take this pic in the AM as i put the mower in my trailer for the night.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Ok i called a few places today and hit upon one that seemed to provide good info and can deliver what i want when i want it. I called asking for masonry sand but they recommended their usga topdressing which they said is what they use on the golf courses near by and that its better for my purposes. The only thing is i was planning on ordering 20 tons but they are telling me i will need 32 tons to get decent coverage. I am cutting it down to .50" tomorrow night and am picking up the gorilla cart Ware used in his video right now. Pushed my trip back to monday so i will have friday afternoon through sunday night to get it all done. How much should i order? Dont want to be way off in either direction but definitely dont want to be sitting with 5 or 6 tons of sand in my driveway that i dont need lol.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Jimefam said:


> Ok i called a few places today and hit upon one that seemed to provide good info and can deliver what i want when i want it. I called asking for masonry sand but they recommended their usga topdressing which they said is what they use on the golf courses near by and that its better for my purposes. The only thing is i was planning on ordering 20 tons but they are telling me i will need 32 tons to get decent coverage. I am cutting it down to .50" tomorrow night and am picking up the gorilla cart Ware used in his video right now. Pushed my trip back to monday so i will have friday afternoon through sunday night to get it all done. How much should i order? Dont want to be way off in either direction but definitely dont want to be sitting with 5 or 6 tons of sand in my driveway that i dont need lol.


Let's put this into a little bit of perspective, because I'm in no way shape or form knocking your gusto!
*You're wanting to move 20 tons of sand in one weekend...

with a Gorilla cart...

in the middle of a GA summer...

by yourself.*

And you're struggling to cut the grass with your greens mower(which I did too!). You've got some lofty goals, my man more power to you! :lol: :lol:

In all seriousness, if you decide to do that, I implore you to take plenty of hydration and cooling off breaks, and know that this is a marathon and not a sprint. I don't want to read a post that you made from the ER with one hand on your phone because you've got a bag of fluids coming into your other arm. Heat exhaustion is a real thing  , and it sneaks up on you quicker than you can imagine. I stock up on Pedialyte this time of year, it's got more electrolytes than other sports beverages, and I also take some Potassium pills sublingually to help with electrolyte losses from sweat. And I sweat... a lot. I typically lose 15-20# during the summer.

Regarding sand, I've usually read that most people want a few more yards than they get, meaning they didn't get enough. I'm sure you'll find some place to put it. You're lucky you can get the USGA topdressing sand. How much are they charging per yard/ton? The other thing is that you could always go with the 20 that you were wanting, and if you need more, then you'll have a better idea of what you'll need. Are you going to do your whole lot, or one area now?


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Plan is to do the whole lot. I have a few people to help. I am hoping to get it done between friday and Sunday but truth be told if it stretches in to monday i can take that day off as well. I am already commited with 20 tons paid for delivery this friday at 2pm. I wont go with any more then that as your right that is a crazy high goal and i thought about doing just the front which is way way smaller then may backyard just to get a feel for it but i figure i rather spend a miserable weekend once a year doing this and hopefully make my normal mowing much easier. I paid $30 per ton delivered for the Usga stuff masonry was a few dollars cheaper but what the hell at this point might as well try and do it as best as i can. And i grew up in miami, the heat doesnt scare me lol.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Scalped it down a good bit further tonight to get it ready for tomorrow. This is probably lower then i will normally cut it plus adding the sand should hopefully keep it from looking scalped every time i cut. Man it was much easier to cut this time first because i wasnt cutting off as much as last time but also because with the hoc set much lower the machine rides much more stable. By this time next year i might be able to cut the lawn properly!

Got everything i need to start leveling tomorrow afternoon and hopefully I can get it done by sunday. Bought a 36" aluminum rake and two 24" push brooms @lawn_newbie let me borrow a drag mat so I feel pretty ready.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

@Jimefam

Normal rule of thumb is 1 cubic yard of masonry sand per 1000 sq ft.

That 1 cubic yard weights anywhere from 2600 to 3000 lbs.

So with 15000 sq ft of lawn you would need between 39000 lbs and 45000 lbs of sand.

So between 19.5 - 22.5 tons

If you have never leveled before you will probably use a bit more then the standard 1 cubic yard.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Well actually the 15k of sod is what the builder told me and it sort of made sense based on the lot size and house size. However i called super sod a few days ago to get info on that it was in fact tiftuf(it is) and what was done to it and how much was put down. They took a few days to get with the people who actually put it down for my builder etc but was told it was 25 pallets at 505sqft per pallet so i actually have like 12.5k or less. So got the 20 tons coming i probably will be sort of ok. If im a bit short i will start with the back which is the biggest area and the hardest to get to and drag etc and whatever im short i will get more in a week or two if i have to do the front more which that shouldnt be too bad.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

If you only have 12.5k then you should end up with left over sand. With that 12.5k when I recalculated, you would need anywhere between 16.25 and 18.75 tons of sand.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Will try and go heavy where it needs it most but if i end up with a little bit left over ill just chuck it into the empty lot next to me lol.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Looks like you're ready to go! I'm glad you've got some help and the equipment to make it an easier task than it is. After the scorching summer day we had today, I'm hoping we get a break in the heat for next week, which is when I have my sanding project planned to happen.


----------



## Turftoe (Jun 28, 2018)

@Jimefam good luck man! I'm planning my leveling job for the spring, but I'm looking forward to seeing how yours goes.

I live in Cumming as well, it's a small small world :thumbup:


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Here we go!


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

It's making me sweat just looking at the pile.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Ok i started at 6pm now that its cooled off will probably go to like 10 or 11pm. However not sure on spacing. Hows this look? Too much space between the piles? Not enough? Feel like if i keep on like this im going to need twice the sand.


----------



## raldridge2315 (Jul 1, 2017)

You need to spread a couple of piles out to see how it goes. Adjust per the results.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Spread out two piles and yeah way too close to each other lol. This aint too bad.


----------



## Turftoe (Jun 28, 2018)

I hope you don't get caught in the rain. It's looking awful dark


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

hope you have some Motrin on hand .. lol. spreading sand sucks in the heat BUT .... once your done you're going to love it. just make sure you leave the tips of the blades showing.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Turftoe said:


> I hope you don't get caught in the rain. It's looking awful dark


Hasnt rained in a week of course it does on the day i do this lol. Still no rain here and dark and windy works for me. Still at it and will be til 11 or so.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

So i have been living in this house about a week and it hadnt rained while i was here. Rained pretty hard for abour 1 hr this morning at 6am. Wake up to this.



So there goes my leveling the back yard i am never going to get it even half way decent with this kind of river every time it drains. Cant even put any more sand down cause ill just be causing ruts from the cart and mower. Rain is in the forecast all next week which i thought would be a good thing to water it in but wasnt counting on this kind of drainage problem. So now im screwed with probably 15 tons of sand sitting here lol.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Ok so you can solve this problem. It is just a small road block.
WHere does the water go? does it drain to the back of your property?
You need to get a tarp and cover up the sand. Its already heavy imagine moving sand thats wet.
You need to install a french drain and several catch basins. If the water is really deep or you dont have and place for the water to go then you will need a sump and pump to pump the water up hill to your driveway.
If you dont have an irrigation system installed then renting a trencher and digging a trench will be easy work. Its more time consuming than difficult.


----------



## Turftoe (Jun 28, 2018)

Jimefam said:


> So i have been living in this house about a week and it hadnt rained while i was here. Rained pretty hard for abour 1 hr this morning at 6am. Wake up to this.
> 
> 
> 
> So there goes my leveling the back yard i am never going to get it even half way decent with this kind of river every time it drains. Cant even put any more sand down cause ill just be causing ruts from the cart and mower. Rain is in the forecast all next week which i thought would be a good thing to water it in but wasnt counting on this kind of drainage problem. So now im screwed with probably 15 tons of sand sitting here lol.


Dude, that sucks. I would really consider talking to the builder because it looks like they would need to something to fix that drainage issue. We moved into our house a year ago today and some of our neighbors have had to have them come out and fix problems with standing water/drainage.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Yeah i texted him that picture and he says they will look at options Monday. Doing the front and side yard to at least not let the sand go to waste.


----------



## wiredawg (Apr 6, 2018)

Ouch, the trails and tribulations of having a great lawn...in any case it will pay off in the end.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

About 75% there with the front. Going to work the back a bit a little later.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Front is done it came out ok for my first time doing it. Back is still giving me lots of issues as its pretty wet and so lots of ruts and hard to spread wet clumpy sand flat and level. Hopefully the weather holds and i get to finish it. Will be short sand since alot washed away but i see now ill have to do this several times.


----------



## nt5000 (Jun 13, 2018)

Front looks awesome to me!


----------



## chrisverner (Jul 16, 2018)

I can't wait to see how it turns out. I am inspired by your ambition. Makes me want to work a little harder on my lawn.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Yes im very happy with how the front came out considering its my first time doing this. Definitely learned the hard way to do it when im 90% sure there is not going to be rain i feel like this would have been half as hard with dry sandm the first afternoon i put out like 20 piles spread maybe 10 of them so easily and smooth. After with the soaked sand it made it so much harder to get it smooth and level. The back will for sure need to be done a few times to get it even close to workable with a low hoc and the reel mower i am hoping though that the front while not crazy smooth is good enough for a .75 hoc and a decent cutting experience.


----------



## avionics12 (Jul 2, 2018)

My yard is not nearly as smooth as I would like yet I just got it down to .50 HOC. Looking at your photos I am sure you'll be good to go that low should you choose to do so. And.. if it doesn't get washboarded with all of this rain we are getting today!


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

You called it! Half the sand is off the lawn already  guess i am stuck with a bumpy lawn


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

All i did was make the yard more bumpy. Damn that stings


----------



## avionics12 (Jul 2, 2018)

It hit me too; it does sting. About three weeks ago I leveled 12K sq ft and two days later it washboarded into a mess with two days of heavy rain. I spent a lot of time with a large push broom making the best of it. I keep in mind that it is worth the effort in the long term. Call me when you get back. We can make this right. Eventually!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Out of curiosity, how much sand were you putting down on the areas that were low? How much grass was showing? I decided to postpone my leveling this week due to rain chances daily being greater than 60% for the next two weeks.


----------



## avionics12 (Jul 2, 2018)

We put down 12 tons for 12K Sq Ft. The lawn was scalped very low so there wasn't much grass showing and I was a bit nervous for a few days until the Bermuda started responding. As of this morning it looks passable, which is a relative term. My neighbors think it looks great and I think it needs another year of TLC and TLF!


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

Jimefam said:


> All i did was make the yard more bumpy. Damn that stings


How's your progress coming along??


----------

